# ماهى حتمية التجسد الالهى وهل كان له بديل ؟



## Desert Rose (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*حتمية التجسد الالهى وهل كان له بديل ؟*​




*سلام المسيح هذا المقال بقلم باتريشيا.م *​ 

*ونشر فى 25/11/2008 *​ 

*وقد قمت بتلخيصه فى بعض النقاط للرد على هذا السؤال الهام ماهى حتمية الفداء والتجسد الالهى؟*​ 



*من اكثر العقائد التى تعرضت للهجوم هى عقيدة التجسد الالهى, اذ يقول المعترضون اذا كان الغرض الاساى من التجسد هو فداء الانسان الساقط وتغيير طبيعته الشريرة فلماذا خلق الله الانسان من الاساس وهو يعلم انه سيسقط ؟*
*ولماذا اعطاه الوصية التى اعتبرها البعض طريقا للموت ؟*
*واذا كان ادم قد اخطأ فما هو ذنب ذريته ؟*
*دعونا ايها الاحبة ان نحاول ان نجيب بنعمة الرب على هذة الاسئلة المطروحة .*


*1- **اذا كان الهدف الاساسى من التجسد هو فداء الانسان الساقط فلماذا خلق الله الانسان من الاساس؟*



*يسبق هذا السؤال سؤال اخر : هل خلق الله الانسان ليعبده ويشكره ويسبحه ؟*

*هذا خطأ فكل هذة الاشياء نتائج وليست اسبابا , فالله خلقنا ونحن مديونون له لذلك نقدم له العباده لا كفروض وواجبات ثقيلة ولكن بدافع الحب والامتنان *

*كما ان الله كامل لاينقصه شئ فمعنى انه يخلق الانسان ليعبده هذا معناه ان الله كان ناقصا ويحتاج للانسان ليعبده ليكمل هذا النقص لديه .*

*( خلقتنى كمحب للبشر لم تكن انت محتاجا لعبوديتى بل انا محتاج لربوبيتك ) "القداس الالهى "*


*الحقيقة ان الله خلق الانسان من فرط جوده ومحبته , فالانسان هو وليد محبة الله خلق الله الانسان لكى يتمتع بنعمة الوجود فى الحضره الالهيه*

*وقبل ان يخلقه هيأ له كل شئ الشمس والقمر والنجوم والنباتات *

*وميزه عن باقى الخليقة بأن خلقه على صورته ومثاله **خلقه على الصورة التى سيتخذها هو لنفسه فى ملئ الزمان اى فى تجسد المسيح .*



*ولذلك يقول فى تكوين : 1 :26 " نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا "*


*وكلمة صورة بالعبرية ( صليم ) اى الظل او الخيال فالانسان هو ظل الله على الارض وكلمة شبة بالعبرية ( ديموت ) اى دمية او مثال اى ان الانسان مثال الله فى الابتكار والحرية والارادة والسلطة .*
*وقد ميزه الله بأن نفخ فى انفه نسمة حياة فاستقرت فى وجدان الانسان وهى التى تدفعه دائما للبحث عن الله .*



*2- مادام الله يعلم ان ادم سيسقط لماذا خلقه؟*



*الله بسابق علمه يعلم ان ادم سيخطئ لكنه يعلم ايضا انه اعد له امر الفداء ويحول الشر الذى تعرض له الى خير *

*وهذا ماقاله القديس اغسطينوس "**مباركة هى خطية ادم التى جلبت لجنسنا كل هذا الخير وكل هذة النعم *



*3- لماذا الوصية التى كانت سببا للسقوط ؟ ولماذا خلق الله الشجرة ومنع ادم من اكلها ؟ ولماذا هذا الامتحان الصعب ؟*



*الحقيقة ان الوصية الالهيه لادم لم تكن السبب فى السقوط بل كان السبب هو غواية الحية وحسد ابليس وعدم تصديق الانسان لكلام الله وبالحقيقة ان عمل ابليس هذا كان موجها ضد الله نفسه فهو يعلم انه اذا نجح فى اسقاط ادم سيقع على ادم عدل الله واعقاب الالهى وبهذا يكون فشل الله فى الهدف الذى من اجله خلق الله ادم .*



*وفى الحقيقة الوصية لم تكن صعبة او مستحيل تنفيذها فكل شجر الجنة كان موضوع تحت تصرف ادم وحواء ماعدا تلك الشجرة *



*الحكمة من الوصية هى اعطاء فرصة للانسان للتعبير عن حبه لله من خلال طاعته فى هذا الامر وبها يعبر الانسان بارادته الحرة برغبته فى الالتصاق بالله وطاعته لقد قدم الله للانسان الكثير فعندما يقدم ادم لله هذة الطاعة البسيطة فهى بمثابة تعبير عن حب المخلوق للخالق .*



*ويجب ان نلاحظ ان الله لم يقل لادم وقت ان تاكل من الشجرة سأميتك ولكنه قال له "يوم تأكل من الشجرة موتا تموت " اى انك انت تسلم نفسك للموت بأرادتك *


*4- هل سقوط ادم سقوط للبشرية جمعاء ؟*


*بالخطية فسدت طبيعة ادم مثل شجرة التفاح التى اصابها مرض لعين فأصبحت كل ثمارها فاسدة *
*لقد ورث الابناء عن ابيهم تلك الطبيعة الفاسدة *
*والدليل على توارث الخطية ان الخطية جاءت لحواء من الخارج من الحية وجاءت الى ادم من خلال حواء , لكن قايين من اين اتته الخطية ؟ انها اتت من داخله بالوراثه *

*صحيح اننا لم نرتكب الخطية الاولى ولكننا ولدنا بها بالاضافة الى خطايانا الشخصية *


*وكما ان الخنزير لايمكن ان يلد حملا يقول عوض سمعان*

*"**ولايقل احد ان الانسان يولد بريئا ولكن البيئة التى يعيش فيها تزرع فيه الشر لان حتى الاطفال الذين يولدون فى بيئه صالحة يصاحب تصرفاتهم الفساد والكبرياء والانانية والغيرة وجميع هذة النقائص هى خطايا وحتى الذين يولدون فى الغابات فانهم لايخلون من المكر والانانية حتى ابدى البعض ملاحظة ان الانسان يولد وبداخله ميل للخطية وهذا الميل وان كان لايبدو بوضوح فى الصغر الا انه يأخذ فى الظهور كلما شب الانسان .*


*مثل هذا الميل مثل السم الكامن فى الثعبان فانه لايرد اليه من الخارج بل الثعبان لديه الاستعداد الداخلى لتكوينه .*



*وقد يتساءل البعض طالما ان الانسان ولد ولديه هذا الميل للخطية اذا هو غير مسئول عن تصرفاته الخاطئة ؟*



*نقول ان الغير مسئولين عن تصرفاتهم هم الاطفال لانهم غير قادرين على التمييز بين الصح والخطأ اما الانسان الناضج الذى ميزه الله بالعقل والاراده الحرة فهويستطيع ان يميز بين الخير والشر وهو مسئول عن افعاله .*



*5- لماذا يحاسبنا الله على خطية ادم؟ اين العدل الالهى ؟*



*صحيح اننا لم نرتكب الخطية الاولى لكننا ولدنا بها , ومن هو الذى يستطيع ان يتبرر امام الله او يقول انه بلاخطية ؟*

*اذا فالسؤال الادق يكون :**هل يوجد علاج للخطية التى ولدنا بها ؟*


*الاجابة هى نعم فى دم المسيح : رومية 5 : 18 , 19 " فاذا كما بخطية واحد صار الحكم الى جميع الناس للدينونة هكذا ببر واحد صارت الهبه الى جميع الناس لتبرير الحياة "*


*فأذا من الخطأ ان يظل الانسان يتساءل ما ذنبى فى خطية ادم ؟ ليرد عليه القديس اوغسطينوس : واى فضل لك فى خلاص المسيح ؟*



*بالسقوط فقد الانسان حياة القداسة والبراءة وبالسقوط فقد الصورة االالهيه بداخله *


*ونقول اننا جميعا فى صلب ادم يوم اخطأ وورثنا منه الخطية وايضا الطبيعة الفاسدة التى تدفعنا للخطية لذلك لانجد اى انسان بلا خطية .*

*وفى هذا كله وقف الانسان عاجزا امام العدل الالهى لا يستطيع ان يبرر نفسه .*


*6- الله غفور رحيم فلماذا لم يسامح ادم وتنتهى المشكلة ؟*



*1- الله كامل فى عدله وكامل فى رحمته فلو سامح ادم فهذا يتناقض مع عدله لقد حذر الله ادم من الاكل من الشجرة واعطاه مقومات عدم السقوط مثل الحكمة والشبع بخالقه والفرح الروحى فعندما يخطئ ادم ولاينال العقوبة التى قررها الله من البداية فهذا يتناقض مع عدل الله .*



*2- لو برأ القاضى الارضى المذنب فهذا القاضى نفسه يعتبر مذنبا فى حق العدالة فمابالك بالقاضى السماوى ؟*



*3- الصفح شئ واصلاح الطبيعة شئ اخر , فما الفائدة ان تصفح عن السارق دن علاجه من داء السرقة ؟ فلو سامح الله ادم دون علاجه من الخطية ما الذى يضمن انه لن يفعلها مرة ثانية ؟فلو عفى الله عن كل من يخطئ دون عقوبة لاصبح العالم فوضى وغابة وتضيع المهابه الالهيه *



*7- لو افترضنا ان ادم قدم توبة الا يقبلها منه الله ويسامحه ؟*



*التوبة لاتحل مشكلة السقوط للاسباب الاتيه :*

*1- التوبة لاترفع القصاص لكنها تؤهل لقبول الرحمة *


*2- التوبة لاتلغى الحكم الصادر من فم الله ولمنها تنقل الحكم من الجانى الى الفدية التوبة هى الخطوة الاولى للمصالحة مع الله ولكن يظل قصاص الخطية حتى يرفعه الفادى فى جسده .*


*3- التوبة تفيد الانسان فى المستقبل حيث يمتنع عن فعل هذة الخطية فى المستقبل , لكن ماهو الحل فى الخطية التى ارتكبها الانسان بالفعل ؟ التوبة لاتلغى الخطية والاساءة التى صدرت من الانسان ضد الله *



*4- ان كان التوبة لاتصلح ما مضى من اخطاء فهى ايضا لا تصلح الطبيعة الفاسدة للانسان فالتوبة تعجز عن تغيير الانسان ولو كان الامر خطأ بسيط ولم يتبعه الفساد لكانت التوبة كافية ولكن قد علمنا ان الانسان بمجرد التعدى قد انحرف فى تيار الفساد وحرم من تلك النعمة التى هى مماثلة صورة الله , فمن الذى يستطيع ان يعيد له تلك النعمة ويرده الى حالته الاولى ؟*


*فى المرة القادمة سنكمل الكلام عن الاعمال الحسنة والذبائح *
*الرب يبارككم*


----------



## grges monir (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*لقد سقط الإنسان في  التعدي بإرادته وصار علينا حكم الموت ،
فهل عدل الله يسمح له بالتهرب من الحكم قبل تنفيذه ،، بالرغم من الله هو الذي وضعه  ؟؟
وهل محبة الله ورحمته تسمح بان يفنى عمل يديه ؟؟
وهل في هذا تعارض في وحدة  الثالوث وعمله ؟؟*​ *يجيب على هذه الأسئلة  كلها القديس كيرلس الأورشليمى :*​ * " أحتمل المخلص هذا كله ، 
" عاملا الصلح بدم صليبه بواسطته سواء كان ما على الأرض أم في السماوات " 
( كو 1 : 20 ) . 
لأننا كنا لأعداء الله خلال الخطية وحكم الله على  الخاطئ هو الموت .
لهذا كان لابد من تحقيق أحد الأمرين :
أما أن الله في عدله يبيد كل البشرية 
أو في محبته المترفقة يزيل الحكم .
أنظر حكمة الله ..
فلقد حفظ الحكم ،
وفى نفس الوقت حقق محبته !!
لقد حمل المسيح أثامنا في جسده على الخشبة لكي " نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر " 
 ( 1 بط 2 : 24 )
أنه لم يكن بالهين ذاك الذي مات عنا ،
فليس هو مجرد حمل حرفى ،
ولا إنسان عادى ،
بل أعظم من ملاك ،
أنه الإله المتانس ، 
لم تكن خطايا البشر أعظم من الذي مات بسببها ..
لم تكن تلك الآثام كثيرة  بالنسبة لبر من بإرادته وضع نفسه وبإرادته أخذها .. *​ *لقد طرح القديس كيرلس الأورشليمى هذه  القضية في وضوح وصراحة
 وبدون اى التواء في المعنى والألفاظ ،، *​ *لقد أحتمل مخلصنا هذا كله ،، وعمل  الصلح بدم صليبه ..
صالحنا مع الآب بعد أن كنا صرنا أعداء لله بسبب الخطية وبسبب حكم الموت المستحق ..
وكان لابد من تحقيق أحد أمرين :
عدل الله : يحكم بان تباد البشرية بسبب الخطية  والتعدي ..
محبة الله : مترفقة ومتأنية تريد رفع الحكم الذي على  البشرية ..
وليس هذا صراعا داخل الثالوث كما يدعى البعض ، وليس انقساما للمشيئة
لأن الله بحكمته حفظ الحكم العادل ورحم البشر بمحبته ..
وهذه هي إرادة الثالوث  غير المنقسمة ولا المتصارعة  ..*​ *كيف حققت حكمة  الله ذلك ؟؟
لقد حمل السيد المسيح آثامنا في جسده ،، وهو ليس به خطيئة ..
وسيق مثل الحمل ،، لفداء البشرية بإرادته وحده وبمسرة أبيه ..
وهو ليس إنسان عادى : لأن الإنسان لا يقدر آن يفدى البشرية ..
وهو أعظم من الملائكة : التي لا تستطيع أن تحمل آثامنا في جسدها ..
انه الإله المتانس كلمة الله ..

والذي يتساءل بفكره البشرى :
 كيف يمكن أن تتساوى أعمال البشر مهما كانت بالجالس على الشاروبيم وخالق كل  الأشياء ؟
وقول عنها أنها فكرة شنيعة جدا !!!!

يرد عليه القديس كيرلس الأورشليمى :
لم تكن خطايا البشر أعظم من الذي مات بسببها ..
لم تكن تلك الآثام كثيرة  بالنسبة لبر من بإرادته وضع نفسه وبإرادته أخذها .. "*​ * إن خطايا البشر لا تتساوى مع الجالس على الشاروبيم ..
لكنه بر من بإرادته وضع نفسه وبإرادته أخذها ..*​ *أنى  أتعجب من الذين  يعتبرون بر الله ومحبته للبشر وتحمله ألام الصليب عنا  ليفتدينا فكرة شنيعة جدا !!
الله بحكمته ومحبته وبره لم يستكنف من الصليب والبشر يستكنفون ذلك  !!!
وفى محبته رفع الحكم عنا وأعطانا حياة أبدية !!!!*​ *
*​ *أباء  الكنييسة وعدل اللة*​*    لأن الموت أيضا  ، صارت له سيادة شرعية علينا ( بسبب التعدي )    ، منذ ذلك الوقت فصاعدا ، وكان من المستحيل التهرب من حكم    الناموس ، لأن الله هو الذي وضعه بسبب التعدي    ، فلو حدث هذا لأصبحت لنتيجة مرعبة حقا وغير لائقة في نفس الوقت    "
** القديس اثناسيوس الرسول * *"    وإذ رأى الجنس ( البشرى ) العاقل يهلك وأن الموت يملك عليهم    بالفناء وإذ رأى أيضا أن عقوبة التعدي ( الموت ) قد    خلدت الفناء فينا وأنه من غير اللائق أن   يبطل الناموس قبل أن ينفذ    "
** القديس اثناسيوس الرسول   تجسد الكلمة الفصل الثامن 1 *​ *"    لأنه أولا ، من غير اللائق طبعا آن الله بعدما تكلم بشئ مرة يتضح أنه فيما بعد    كاذب ، اى آن الله بعد أن أمر أن الإنسان يموت موتا    ، أن يتعدى الوصية ولا يموت ، بل تبطل كلمة الله .    وسيكون الله غير صادق أن كان الإنسان لا يموت بعد إن قال الله انه سيموت   "
  ** القديس اثناسيوس الرسول 
*

*القديس اثناسيوس الرسول  يؤكد وجود حكم الموت وسيادته علينا بسبب التعدي ..
ويؤكد أنه من المستحيل التهرب من حكم الناموس ، لأن الله هو الذي وضعه ..
ويجب أن الإنسان يموت موتا ،، ولا تبطل كلمة الله ويصير غير صادق ..
وهذا لا يليق بالله ..*​ ​ *" أنه كما   بواحدٍ صار الحكم علي    الكل بواحدٍ أيضًا صار البرّ لكل المؤمنين.
 كما سقط الكل تحت الموت مع أنهم لم يأكلوا مع    آدم من الشجرة،
 هكذا قُدم الخلاص للعالم دون فضل من جانبهم،   
  إنما يرجع الفضل لبرّ المسيح الذي يهبه خلال شجرة الصليب."
  القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم 
*
*********
*موضوع مميز نانسى*
*ارجو الااكون ازعجتك او اثقلت موضوعك بهذة المشاركة
*​*
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بالعكس بالعكس عزيزى جرجس اضافتك مميزة القديس كيرلس الاورشليمى من القديسين الرائعين وماضفته انت من اقوله يوضح الموضوع اكثر للقارئ 

بأذن الرب ساحاول ان اكمل الموضوع فى اقرب فرصة ممكنة
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## The Antiochian (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*



1- الله كامل فى عدله وكامل فى رحمته فلو سامح ادم فهذا يتناقض مع عدله لقد حذر الله ادم من الاكل من الشجرة واعطاه مقومات عدم السقوط مثل الحكمة والشبع بخالقه والفرح الروحى فعندما يخطئ ادم ولاينال العقوبة التى قررها الله من البداية فهذا يتناقض مع عدل الله .



2- لو برأ القاضى الارضى المذنب فهذا القاضى نفسه يعتبر مذنبا فى حق العدالة فمابالك بالقاضى السماوى ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

قرأت لدى الآباء أن أسوأ ما أصاب المسيحية هو انتشار هذه الفكرة في الغرب ، وهي نظرية قال بها انسلموس في القرن الحادي عشر .

فهذه النظرية تجعل المشكلة في التناقض بين عدل الله ورحمته ، لا في فساد الإنسان ، وتجعل سبب عدم حل المشكلة إلى كون الله مقيد بعدله .

والسبب الصحيح نوعا ً ما هو ما ذكرته :



			الصفح شئ واصلاح الطبيعة شئ اخر , فما الفائدة ان تصفح عن السارق دن علاجه من داء السرقة ؟ فلو سامح الله ادم دون علاجه من الخطية ما الذى يضمن انه لن يفعلها مرة ثانية ؟فلو عفى الله عن كل من يخطئ دون عقوبة لاصبح العالم فوضى وغابة وتضيع المهابه الالهيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
إذا بتحبي اتوسع بتوسع .*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*نكمل عن الاعمال الحسنة والذبائح :*


*8- يقول البعض الاتستطيع الاعمال الحسنة ان تمحى ما حدث من اخطاء او سيئات ؟*

*لابد اولا ان نقوم بتصحيح معلومة هامة , اذ يعتقد البعض ان ادم وحواء قاما بخطية واحدة فقط بينما فى حقيقة الامر هما ارتكبا سلسلة من الخطايا *

*ان خطية العصيان هى الخطية الواضحة للكل ولكنهما وقعا ايضا فى الشك فى كلام الله والانقياد وراء ابليس والرغبة فى الحصول على المعرفة بعيدا عن الله ليصبحا مثل الله عارفين الخير والشر والكبرياء وضعف الايمان و الاستهانة بكلام الله والشهوة , اذا هى ليست خطية واحدة انما سلسلة متشابكة من الخطايا .*
*والسؤال هو الا تستطيع الاعمال الحسنة ان تمحى هذة الخطايا ؟*

*هذا الحل لايصلح ايضا للاسباب الاتية:*

*1- الاعمال الصالحة ليست تفضل من الانسان بل هى واجب عليه اذ يقول الرب فى لوقا 17 :10 "**متى فعلتم كل ما امرتم به فقولوا اننا عبيد بطالون لانه انما عملنا ما كان يجب علينا "*
*وفى يعقوب 4 : 17 " من يعرف ان يعمل حسنا ولا يعمل فذلك خطية له "*

*2- كل اموالنا وممتلكاتنا هى من الله وكل ما نفعله اننا نرد جزء مما له .*

*3- كل اعمالنا الصالحة التى قد تبدو كاملة امامنا وامام الناس قد تكون فى نظر الله غير كاملة .*

*4- لابد ان نذكر ان الخطية هنا موجهة ضد شخص الله وسنضرب مثال على ذلك ان اخطأ خادم فى اداء عمله ولكى يصلح هذا العمل قدم هدية لمديره او سيده فهل هذة الهدية تصلح ماحدث من خطأ؟*

*5- لو كانت الاعمال الصالحة تلغى ماحدث من خطايا معنى هذا ان الانسان يملك المغفرة الالهيه فى يده اى انه يستطيع ان يرتكب اى خطية ثم يقوم بعمل اىشئ صالح او خيرى لاعلاقة له بالموضوع فتمحى له الخطية التى ارتكبها , فهل هذا منطق ؟*

*عندما يكون الهدف من اعمال الخير هو الحصول على مغفرة الخطايا تتحول العملية الى عملية تجارية .*


*9- ماذا لوقدم ادم ذبيحة عن نفسه وعن حواء ؟ الا تكفر الذبائح الخطايا ؟ وان كانت لاتكفر لماذا اوصى بها الله فى العهد القديم ؟*

*ان الله اوصى بالذبائح الحيوانية فى العهد القديم لانها كانت ترمز للذبيحةالحقيقة على الصليب واخذت قوتها على المغفرة من ارتباطها بذبيحة الصليب *

*فالانسان الذى كان يخطئ كان يقدم ذبيحة بحسب خطيته وينال وعد بالغفران على حساب الذبيحة المستقبلية فى الصليب كما ننال نحن الغفران على حساب ذبيحة الصليب فى الماضى *
*لان ذبيحة الصليب غير محدودة بزمان اومكان فهى ممتدة عبر الزمن تكفى كل انسان من اول ادم الى اخر انسان تائب *

*ونأتى لسؤال اخر هنا هل تكفى الذبائح الحيوانية لفداء الانسان ظ هل دم ثيران وتيوس يرفع الخطايا ؟ هل تتوافر فيها شروط الفادى ؟*

*للاجابة نقول ان تكرار الذبائح نفسه دليل على قصورها على حل مشكلة سقوط الانسان بالاضافة ان الحيوان لايحمل طبيعة الانسان والحيوان يساق الى الذبح قسرا وهو محدود وليس اقوى من الموت *

*كما يقول الكتاب عبرانيين 10 : 4 " **لانه لايمكن ان دم ثيران وتيوس يرفع خطايا "*

*اذا الذبائح الحيوانية لاتصلح لفداء الانسان لانها لاتتوفر فيها شروط الفادى *

*اذا ماهى شروط الفادى ؟*

*1- **انسان : **لان الانسان هو الذى اخطأ ولايوجد كائن اخر نظير الانسان ومثيله ولذلك يجب ان يكون الفادى انسان من نفس طبيعة المفدى *

*اذا يجب ان يكون الفادى انسانا مثلنا وهو ماحدث فى التجسد اذ تجسد الله فى هيئة انسان ليفدينا *

*عبرانيين 12 : 14 "**فاذ تشارك الاولاد فى اللحم والدم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكى يبيد بالموت ذاك الذى له سلطان الموت اى ابليس "*

*2- **ان يكون الفادى بلا خطية :**يجب ان يكون الفادى بلا اى خطية شخصية كما يجب ان يكون خالى تماما من الخطية الاصلية المتوارثة من ادم لان الخاطئ لا يفدى خاطئا والمفلس لايسدد دين مفلس اخر والمحكوم عليه بالاعدام لايستطيع ان يفدى شخص اخر محكوم عليه بالاعدام لان فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه *
*ولانه لم يفلت انى انسان من الخطية الاصلية تجسد الله من مريم العذراء بدون ذرع بشر لان الروح القدس حل على العذراء القديسة وقدس مستودعها *

*ولا يكفى ان يكون الفادى انسانا خالى من الخطية كما كان ادم قبل السقوط بل ويثبت بالدليل القاطع انه معصوم من الخطأ *
*مثلما وقف السيد المسيح وتحدى الجميع وقال :**"من منكم يبكتنى على خطية "**يوحنا 18 : 46 *

*3- **ان يقدم نفسه بارادته وليس قسرا : **ان يقدم نفسه عن حب وسرور وليس قسرا كمن يساق الى غرفة الاعدام ولايكفى ان يكون الفادى انسانا مخلوقا وبلا خطية لان المخلوق لايملك نفسه لكيما يقدمها فدية عن الاخرين بل يجب ان يكون انسان بلا خطية يملك نفسه مثلما قال المسيح عن نفسه فى يوحنا 10 : 17 , 18 *

*"**لانى اضع نفسى لاخذها ايضا ليس احد يأخذها منى بل اضعها انا من ذاتى لى سلطان ان اضعها ولى سلطان ان أخذها "*

*4- ان يكون قابلا للموت :**لان الحكم الالهى على ادم كان بالموت ولان اجرة الخطية هى موت ولذلك تجسد الله ليأخذ لنفسه جسدا قابلا للموت *

*5- ان يكون الفادى اقوى من الموت :**حتى اذا قدم نفسه بأرادته يستطيع ان ينتصر على الموت ويقدر ان يهزم ابليس ولانه لايوجد انسان فى البشرية اقوى من الموت لذلك كان يجب ان يتجسد الله.*

*6- ان يكون الفادى غير محدود:** لان الخطية الموجهة ضد الله غير محدوده فلزم ان يكون الفادى غير محدود ايضا .*


*وبما ان جميع الصفات يجب ان تتوفر فى الفادى حتى يستطيع ان يفدى البشرية وهذة الصفات يستحيل ان تتوفر فى حيوان او فى اى انسا كان يجب ان يتجسد الله ليتمم عملية الفداء *
*وفى النهاية نقول ان الله قادر على كل شئ وان عملية التجسد الالهى ليست مستحيلة على الله بل ان من يرفضون فكرة التجسد ويجدونها لاتليق بالله فانهم يضفون على الله صفة العجز وعدم القدرة وحاشا لالهنا ان يكون عاجزا فالتجسد هو عمل من اعمال المقدرة والتى تتلاءم مع صفات الله كلى القدرة وكلى الرحمة والعدل *


*التجسد لم يغير طبيعة الله لان الاتحاد بين الاهوت والناسوت كان بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير فلم يتحول اللاهوت الى ناسوت ولا الناسوت الى لاهوت ولكن فى اتحادهما معا ونتيجة لهذا الاتحاد كان شخص السيد المسيح الاله الكلمة المتجسد .*



*سلام المسيح معكم .*


----------



## fredyyy (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*تعليق صغير *

*موت المسيح ليس موتًا عاديًا 

لكنه موت لرفع .... لرفع ماذا .... لرفع الخطية *

*ولإظهار دينونة الله ... على ماذا ... على الخطية في جسد المسيح *
يوحنا الأولى 3 : 5 
وَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ ذَاكَ أُظْهِرَ لِكَيْ *يَرْفَعَ خَطَايَانَا،* وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ *خَطِيَّةٌ*. 

رومية 8 : 3 
... فَاللَّهُ إِذْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ فِي شِبْهِ جَسَدِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَلأَجْلِ *الْخَطِيَّةِ* *دَانَ الْخَطِيَّةَ* فِي الْجَسَدِ 
​*لقد مات المسيح الذي ليس فيه خطية *
*وإحتمل حمو غضب الله ... إذ قد حمل الخطية عوضًا عني وعنك *


*لكي نقف أمام الله بلا خطية ... فمن يستطيع الوقوف أمام الله بخطيته *
ناحوم 1 : 6 
*مَنْ يَقِفُ أَمَامَ سَخَطِهِ* وَمَنْ يَقُومُ فِي *حُمُوِّ غَضَبِهِ* غَيْظُهُ يَنْسَكِبُ كَالنَّارِ وَالصُّخُورُ تَنْهَدِمُ مِنْهُ. 

رؤيا يوحنا 6 : 17 
لأَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ *يَوْمُ غَضَبِهِ الْعَظِيمُ*. وَمَنْ *يَسْتَطِيعُ الْوُقُوفَ* 
​*لهذا مات المسيح كالذبيحة ... لكي يُعتق الانسان من الموت ... ويأخذ حياة المسيح وبره أمام الله *
رومية 3 : 24 
*مُتَبَرِّرِينَ* مَجَّاناً بِنِعْمَتِهِ *بِالْفِدَاءِ* الَّذِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ​


----------



## fredyyy (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا بديل للمسيح *

*- لأنه الكائن كينونة لله *
يوحنا 8 : 58 
قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ *أَنَا كَائِنٌ*». 

​*- لأن ليس فيه خطية *
يوحنا 8 : 46 
مَنْ مِنْكُمْ *يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟* فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ فَلِمَاذَا لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي؟ 

بطرس الأولى 2 : 22 
الَّذِي*لَمْ يَفْعَلْ خَطِيَّةً،* وَلاَ وُجِدَ فِي فَمِهِ مَكْرٌ، 

​*- لأنه الحمل الذي إختاره الله *
يوحنا 1 : 29 
وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: «*هُوَذَا* *حَمَلُ اللَّهِ* الَّذِي *يَرْفَعُ* خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ. ​*- لعدم محدوديته في الصفح عن الخطايا *
يوحنا الأولى 2 : 2 
وَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لِخَطَايَانَا. لَيْسَ لِخَطَايَانَا فَقَطْ، بَلْ *لِخَطَايَا كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ* أَيْضاً. 

​*- لأن ليست بينه وبين الله عداوة *
يوحنا 14 : 31 
وَلَكِنْ لِيَفْهَمَ الْعَالَمُ *أَنِّي أُحِبُّ الآبَ* .......

​*- له وحده أحقيته لغفران الخطايا *
لوقا 7 : 48 
ثُمَّ *قَالَ* لَهَا: «*مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكِ خَطَايَاكِ*». 


​*- له حقه وكفايته في المصالحة بيننا وبين الله *
كورنثوس الثانية 5 : 18 
وَلَكِنَّ الْكُلَّ مِنَ اللهِ، الَّذِي *صَالَحَنَا* لِنَفْسِهِ *بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،* وَأَعْطَانَا خِدْمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ، 
أفسس 2 : 16 
*وَيُصَالِحَ* الِاثْنَيْنِ فِي *جَسَدٍ وَاحِدٍ* مَعَ اللهِ بِالصَّلِيبِ، *قَاتِلاً الْعَدَاوَةَ بِهِ. *
كولوسي 1 : 20 
وَأَنْ *يُصَالِحَ* بِهِ الْكُلَّ لِنَفْسِهِ، عَامِلاً *الصُّلْحَ* بِدَمِ صَلِيبِهِ، 
بِوَاسِطَتِهِ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ مَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ امْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 

​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخويا فريدى على تعليقك الرائع الرب يباركك


----------



## Artzt (21 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا نانسي علي نقل الموضوع وعلي مجهودك الدائم
لي تعليق هام علي جزئيه هامه اوردتها



> *6- الله غفور رحيم فلماذا لم يسامح ادم وتنتهى المشكلة ؟*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لكن الرب يسوع سامح المراه التي زنت فعلا وقال من كان منكم بلا خطيئه فليرجمها بحجر
يعني غلب رحمته علي عدله 
فلماذا لم يغلب الرب رحمته علي عدله في البدايه


----------



## Desert Rose (21 نوفمبر 2010)

عزيزى ارتست اهلا بيك 
ارجو تكون استفدت من الموضوع 
عزيزى المسيح له القدرة على غفران الخطايا لانه الله المتجسد وهو غفر خطايا كل من قابلهم وتعامل معهم على اساس عمله الكفارى على الصليب الذى كان سيقوم به فى المستقبل فى ذلك الوقت
فهو غفر لتلك المرأة بناءا على ماسيقوم هو به من تقديم نفسه ذبيحة كفارية عن هذة المرأة وعن العالم كله وعنى وعنك 

المسيح كان يعلم جيدا انه سيقوم بذبيحة الصليب ولذلك غفر هذة الخطايا اعتمادا على هذة الذبيحة المستقبلية فى هذا الوقت 

هو لم يغلب رحمته على عدله لانه بالفعل اتم العمل وصلب 

وكما قرأت فى المقال ان ذبيحة الصليب هى ممتدة عبر الزمن

كما انه اراد ان يعلم اليهود درسا ان لايدينوا احد لانه لايوجد انسان بلا خطية 
ولذلك اذا اكملت القصة تجد ان كل الذين ارادوا رجم المرأة انسحبوا مبتدئين من الشيوخ


----------



## Artzt (21 نوفمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> عزيزى ارتست اهلا بيك
> ارجو تكون استفدت من الموضوع
> عزيزى المسيح له القدرة على غفران الخطايا لانه الله المتجسد وهو غفر خطايا كل من قابلهم وتعامل معهم على اساس عمله الكفارى على الصليب الذى كان سيقوم به فى المستقبل فى ذلك الوقت
> فهو غفر لتلك المرأة بناءا على ماسيقوم هو به من تقديم نفسه ذبيحة كفارية عن هذة المرأة وعن العالم كله وعنى وعنك
> ...


يعني الفداء هو اساس اي غفران 
شكرا نانسي


----------



## Desert Rose (21 نوفمبر 2010)

نعم ياعزيزى الفداء الغرض منه الغفران والغرض منه ايضا شفاء الانسان من داء الخطية 
وان يعود الانسان لعلاقته مع الله التى فقدها بسبب الخطية والعصيان


----------

